

Zen and the Art of the Internet 1992  - cavedave
https://www.cs.indiana.edu/docproject/zen/zen-1.0_toc.html
Brendan Kehoe 1970-2011
http://www.thepost.ie/technology/brendan-kehoe-an-appreciation-57591.html
======
cavedave
Brendan Kehoe 1970-2011 [http://www.thepost.ie/technology/brendan-kehoe-an-
appreciati...](http://www.thepost.ie/technology/brendan-kehoe-an-
appreciation-57591.html)

